# AOSP Auto-brightness Issues



## jglemza (Jul 9, 2011)

*Does the lock screen lag for you in AOSP?*​
Yes 2360.53%No1436.84%


----------



## jglemza (Jul 9, 2011)

I've noticed that some of us are having issues with auto-brightness on AOSP ROMs. Depending on how drastic the light conditions have changed since the phone was locked, the lock screen will lag until the auto-brightness adjusts. This delay can be anywhere from 1 to a few seconds.

The issue has been documented in Slayher's bug tracker. I am just curious if it could be a hardware issue like suggested in the bug tracker thread.

How is the auto-brightness in AOSP treating you at the lock screen?


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

drods omfgb kernel seems to fix the issue, i have the issue with all other kernels tho


----------



## my2k1gtp (Oct 16, 2011)

Had the same issue switched to imo 4.0.0 kernel not a problem all day


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I just turned off auto-brightness to just get rid of the lag. Kinda stinks but oh well I guess.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

My main issue is that sometimes the ambient light sensor seems to not refresh until I turn the screen on then off. So, I also have to leave auto-brightness off.


----------



## evilmunkeh (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm using Imoseyon's 4.0.0 and it definitely lags on the lockscreen using smartassv2


----------



## Gabiola1 (Jun 10, 2011)

I noticed I was getting a lot of lag from the lockscreen also. I switched to widget locker and its so much smoother. With all the themes out, there\'s bound to be something you like.


----------



## jht3 (Jul 23, 2011)

skinien said:


> My main issue is that sometimes the ambient light sensor seems to not refresh until I turn the screen on then off. So, I also have to leave auto-brightness off.


+1. i can't reliably get auto brightness to work. when it has worked, which is rarely, i didn't notice any lag though


----------



## Scorch (Aug 17, 2011)

No issues, the auto adjustment of brightness is a tad slow but the lockscreen is totally usable during that time.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

Its really just a part of the auto-brightness feature, especially if your in broad daylight...I think the best thing to do is just get a brightness widget and adjust it yourself


----------



## 775bt (Aug 14, 2011)

Y'all using the custom settings in CM7 for brightness control? If not then try it and someone let me know what nominal settings are. I can't quite get the adjustment down.

Sent from blah blah blah.


----------



## HalosGhost (Jun 29, 2011)

As with first response. I use Drod's OMFGB/CM7 kernel, and I have never had auto-brightness issues running it. Having said that, I don't usually use auto-bright anyway, so it's no big deal.

All the best,

-HG


----------



## jglemza (Jul 9, 2011)

After some testing over the weekend, I couldn't find a kernel that solved the problem. Drod's seemed to help, but it has issues with keeping a data connection for me. Imo's 4.0 definitely exhibited the problem.

However, I found that when running ProTekk's Build #18 all of my problems went away. I can now successfully, reliably, and quickly use the pattern lock without any lag.


----------



## milkman dan (Jul 16, 2011)

jglemza said:


> After some testing over the weekend, I couldn't find a kernel that solved the problem. Drod's seemed to help, but it has issues with keeping a data connection for me. Imo's 4.0 definitely exhibited the problem.
> 
> However, I found that when running ProTekk's Build #18 all of my problems went away. I can now successfully, reliably, and quickly use the pattern lock without any lag.


I just installed this over the previous "nightly" and am getting no lag as well. We'll see how it holds tomorrow.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

775bt said:


> Y'all using the custom settings in CM7 for brightness control? If not then try it and someone let me know what nominal settings are. I can't quite get the adjustment down.
> 
> Sent from blah blah blah.


I use the status bar sliding method to adjust brightness quickly on the fly!

Menu > Settings > CM Settings >Interface > Status bar tweaks > Status bar brightness control

Note: You can't have auto-brightness on obviously.

To use this you press and hold on the status bar (I usually start in the middle) and then slide your finger left to decrease or right to increase. Great feature IMO.


----------



## jglemza (Jul 9, 2011)

jglemza said:


> After some testing over the weekend, I couldn't find a kernel that solved the problem. Drod's seemed to help, but it has issues with keeping a data connection for me. Imo's 4.0 definitely exhibited the problem.
> 
> However, I found that when running ProTekk's Build #18 all of my problems went away. I can now successfully, reliably, and quickly use the pattern lock without any lag.


Update: After 3 days I can confirm this issue is fixed. I'm assuming this will eventually trickle down to all the AOSP ROMs.


----------



## mademan420 (Jul 6, 2011)

jglemza said:


> Update: After 3 days I can confirm this issue is fixed. I'm assuming this will eventually trickle down to all the AOSP ROMs.


Any idea what he did to fix this issue? Dif kernel maybe?


----------



## ramos (Sep 9, 2011)

is that patch good for any aosp rom?


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

imo new kernel based off htc source code fixed the issue for me


----------



## poetzmij (Aug 21, 2011)

Yep same here IMO new kernel did it for me too, but 5.0.0 has a few BT problems or something like that, that's all but he is coming out with a fix really soon


----------

